

Dopplr turnover in 2009 only 754 euros - Ras_
http://translate.google.com/translate?js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=1&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.kauppalehti.fi%2F5%2Fi%2Ftalous%2Fuutiset%2Fetusivu%2Fuutinen.jsp%3Foid%3D20100811817&sl=fi&tl=en

======
Ras_
Bonus: Dopplr's Marko Ahtisaari previewed Nokia X3 today
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmqf_nktDag>

Looks almost like one of Jonathan Ive's design talks.

